# Not familiar with old school gear, is this Alphasonik amp any good?



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/US-Acoustics-US...ryZ39732QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Says it's Zed-built, so does that mean this amp is pretty good? I've always gotten the impression that Alphasonik isn't very good anymore. Sorry, I'm not very familiar with old-school stuff.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

that is a good one


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

i would put the extra 50 dollars in for the other one he has  
http://cgi.ebay.com/LANZAR-OPTI-200...ryZ39732QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

What's different/better about it? It's just for a tweeter amp, and the other one is like twice the size and I need it small.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't get it. What does Alphasonic have to do with US Acoustics? Is'nt Alphasonic Audiobahn? Or was Alphasonic bought out by Audiobahn?

I'm just curious what there are two different brand names on the same amp.


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

mvw2 said:


> I don't get it. What does Alphasonic have to do with US Acoustics? Is'nt Alphasonic Audiobahn? Or was Alphasonic bought out by Audiobahn?
> 
> I'm just curious what there are two different brand names on the same amp.


US Acoustics and Alphasonic were the same company. here is a pic of my US Acoustic 4050


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

Edit: Nevermind, I was mistaken.

All I know is old Alphasonik=good and new Alphasonik= bad.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Steve Mantz mentioned that some of the first Alphasonics they manufactured had some design problems- it's been so long ago that I don't remember the specific model no.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

For that kind of money, why don't you pick up that Soundstream I am selling for $100, will give you the power and quality, plus flexibility to run high current.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

It looks to be quite a bit larger, which I'm trying to avoid.

Thinking about just picking up a Memphis MCA150 to match the Belle. Slightly larger than I want, but the overall footprint fits pretty well.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

8.5x9.8 x 2.25 and will actually be a bit smaller without the front cover which I don't have.

I can take actual when I get home. But just giving some options. I just picked up a DLS and don't need this one


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Just saw that you are looking for a tweeter amp. You probably get away with 50w per channel


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

The long rectangle vs. square is actually what some of the problem is, but thanks for offering.


----------

